# DIY target carpet padding?



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

I've used carpet "samples" layered for use as a BH target. Shoot the arrow, peel back the layers, remove the BH, then pull the arrow out. My target is made of 18 samples freely stacked together, but in contact with each other, yet not compressed or bound. My arrow speed is only ~240 fps & I get a penetration of ~ 15 layers. You may need more. After a while, say a couple dozen shots in the same area, it gets a bit ratty. Spot shooting will give you better life.

As for using carpet padding instead of carpeting, that sounds like a good thing to try. I'd really be interested in the results you get. Please advise.


----------



## turkeytim (Dec 30, 2009)

I install carpet for a living I dont think it would stop an arrow even if it was compressed a ton


----------



## Arobie120 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ive been looking at roll out camping bed mats, glued and compressed. Or that pink1/2 " insulastion board glued and compressed. I think the carpet pad will not hold together.


----------



## Arobie120 (Aug 6, 2010)

Maybe hard wood floor underlayment. cut glued and stacked. I shoot tomuch to be tearin up good high dollar stuff.


----------



## Dbyrum72 (Feb 14, 2010)

i built a 4' x 5' target from 18" x 5' strips of carpet.i put a 16" x 4'6" piece of plywood on top and btm. and pulled all down tight with 2 ratchet straps.It is almost 3 yrs.old and has had thousands of shots in it and still stops arrows in their tracks.Took alot of spraypaint to cover and then painted the outline of a deer and some spots on it for tighter aiming.Does not tear arrows up at all.I shoot Easton ACC pro hunters


----------



## obsesive_archer (Feb 14, 2011)

Iv took padding and rolled it up very very tight then duct taped the he'll out of it and it works great but you will shoot out a spot if you pound the same dot time after time so just rotate and spot shoot. It a cheap alt. I made my target 24" wide and 4' tall


----------



## obsesive_archer (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh and I shoot a z7 cranked down to 70 lbs with a pretty arrow


----------



## obsesive_archer (Feb 14, 2011)

Pretty heavy arrow


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I tried it but not compressed, didn't work for crap on FP's, never tried BH's. And I was only shooting 285 FPS at that time.


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,
In our club we shoot at foam bosses. Some of them are nearly shot out so we hang one layer of carpet loosly down the back of the boss. Because it is free to move it absorbs all the enery of the arrows and stops them all.
Phil


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

I have built 7 targets out of carpet and they have held up great with no arrow damge. I cut the carpet into strips 4' long and 12" wide and stack 120 pieces together. I built a rack with wheels, 10 in. board on bottom to hold carpet and use a 2X10 on top with all-thread bolts on both sides to compress the carpet together. We have shot these for the last three years for 5- spot and tuning our bows. Hope this helps anyone needing a good target that will last a long time.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 23, 2005)

When I go out to the Archery Club this weekend I'll take some photos of some we made. We took 2x10's made a boxs 4'x4' put carpet on one side then laid 5 layers of carpet pad down then a piece of carpet, we did this till the box was filled. Then we put a piece of carpet on the other side. They have worked good for going on 2 years now.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's the link to one I built 2 yrs ago, and it's still going strong-only negative thing--it's heavy.

http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=857549


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Redding Straight Arrow Bowhunters uses Compressed carpet sprayed with rubber coating stood upright...They are huge targets, you shoot between the layers...they last for years!


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

I have just made two targets by layering carpet padding inside a plastic animal feed bag....stops my arrow...not sure how long itll last as it's only been a couple weeks...also have used old clothing, but found if you keep hitting the same spot, it pushes the cloths out the back and puts a hole in the bag after awhile


----------



## adam36 (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks guys gotta lot of ideas from you.


----------

